# the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (videos inside)



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

originally i was just going to compliment adam's first DIY rods post, with a second DIY post of my own to include all the other extra details. 
however, i had a video camera handy so i decided to change things up i bit...
i filmed the entire process from start to finish and editted it into 5 different sections so it would fit on youtube. (about 45 min. of footage)
keep in mind, different strokes for different folks. these are the methods and techniques which *I* choose to use for assembly, whether *you* follow them verbatim or use them as a rough guideline to get you started, i can not be held responsible for any damage you do as a result. 
i tried my absolute best to be a thorough as possible on every little detail... so youll probably walk away with 95% of the knowledge needed to get this job done yourself...or at the least, get a grasp around the level of difficulty.

part 1

covers overview, and parts.

part 2

covers piston disassembly, reassembly, and block head prep

part 3

covers cylinder deglazing, and ring gapping

part 4

covers setting the rings, assembly, clearance testing with plastigaging

part 5

covers clearance testing with plastigaging (cont.), head installation, timing belt installation, and finalizing


*THE ENTIRE 5 VIDEO SERIES CAN BE FOUND ON MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL *http://www.youtube.com/jazzpur


i busted my a$s finishing this in a timely manner so please save any criticism, but comments are always welcome.








hopefully, this will help the BT crowd in here grow a little bigger and a lot stronger.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ENJOY! & GOOD LUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by jazzpur at 3:31 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

Awesome videos, much better on HD. This makes me want to do rods even more now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

iron sheik! love it great job man


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

these writeups are getting better abd better


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

Wow man, props for doing this one. Im sure this will be used by many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I haven't watched them yet, but I want to watch this topic so I can check them out later.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Amazing man!!!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Excellent job. Nice reference tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

I'm at work right now and I can't wait to watch this vids! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

sickkkkk!


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

Btw, OP are you running the grant piston rings? If so how is it?


----------



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

good choices of songs too


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (ECS 1.8T)*

to the OP since you live kind of right nere me you want to help me do mine


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

Awesome vids, awesome songs.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I just have a couple of questions... if you don't mind







.
So, where did you get the 180 grit hone from? Is there a way to find out the grit of a hone? I'd assume it's probably on the stem or somewhere? 
Also, what is the "lower" side of the second ring gap. I had heard the upper side @ ~.0175". Which was opened up for 400whp IIRC?
And lastly, I believe it said the head bolts should receive a light coating of oil prior to install, correct? Not assembly lube, but just the ND SAE 30?
Do you follow that MotoMan break in plan then? Is there any chance you could put the exact steps you utilize up? I.e. Idle for 20 mins, change oil, drive 40% throttle, etc...








Just wanted to check these few things I was wondering. The DIY was great. I actually was surprised at the small details I was unaware of (i.e. 600-800rpm drill, 7 clockwise, 7 fast clockwise, 7 counterclock , and then assembly lube for the cyls, not oil for putting the pistons back in). 
Thank you again! Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (theirlaw)*

great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish these vids were around 2 months ago


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

I enjoyed watching all of it. Well done!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (Andaloons)*

amazing job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
should be added to the FAQ


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

Excellent Vids and Info. Agree with above, this should certainly be added to FAQ.
Really makes me want to purchase a spare block/head and build my own since I've never built a motor before. Looks fun as HELL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


_Modified by QuakeFreak121 at 8:22 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

this forum has been so lame lately, but this thread is an absolute diamond.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

awesome job man.... sick videos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_this forum has been so lame lately, but this thread is an absolute diamond.


yes and yes thanks man


----------



## Autronic _A4 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome .. thanks for the video.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just watched all of it, Im getting all the parts to do my engine build and there were some great tips in there good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

awesome work.
not a criticism but with an interference engine I was always told that it is best to set head and block to Cyl 1 TDC BEFORE fitting the head.
Any rotation of crank to TDC after the head is fitted risks touching valves doesn't it?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

very cool


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is great, watched it last night, thanks!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

thanks guys for all the comps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_awesome work.
not a criticism but with an interference engine I was always told that it is best to set head and block to Cyl 1 TDC BEFORE fitting the head.
Any rotation of crank to TDC after the head is fitted risks touching valves doesn't it?


you are correct and i did have the head set to TDC while setting the head, 
i did mention this while doing the timing belt, i should of said it earlier. thats another reason to set the pistons so they are not @ tdc which i also did, just incase you forget one or the other
thanks again guys for all the props, i really appreciate all of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

This is really really really nice!!!
Congrats man!!
But hey, on a side note:
in here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLeWALY28Xg&hd=1 at minute 6:19 do I hear strap on d1ld0? What the hell where you watching on TV? ahahhah


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*








's on me! 
As I just rounded 51k miles.. I'll be jumping head first into this soon enough.
Huge props on such a great post! FAQ status.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_This is really really really nice!!!
Congrats man!!
But hey, on a side note:
in here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLeWALY28Xg&hd=1 at minute 6:19 do I hear strap on d1ld0? What the hell where you watching on TV? ahahhah










its howard stern on the radio, i cant live without that


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_I just have a couple of questions... if you don't mind







.
So, where did you get the 180 grit hone from? Is there a way to find out the grit of a hone? I'd assume it's probably on the stem or somewhere? 
Also, what is the "lower" side of the second ring gap. I had heard the upper side @ ~.0175". Which was opened up for 400whp IIRC?
And lastly, I believe it said the head bolts should receive a light coating of oil prior to install, correct? Not assembly lube, but just the ND SAE 30?
Do you follow that MotoMan break in plan then? Is there any chance you could put the exact steps you utilize up? I.e. Idle for 20 mins, change oil, drive 40% throttle, etc...








Just wanted to check these few things I was wondering. The DIY was great. I actually was surprised at the small details I was unaware of (i.e. 600-800rpm drill, 7 clockwise, 7 fast clockwise, 7 counterclock , and then assembly lube for the cyls, not oil for putting the pistons back in). 
Thank you again! Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









brush research makes the hone. you can find them on ebay pretty cheap. 180 grit is designated by a red paint mark on the top of the shaft.
upper comp ring gap was 0.016"
lower comp ring gap was 0.018"
the method used to determine these gaps is standard practice by aftermarket piston mfgs per intended engine use. see here...
http://jepistons.com/dept/tech...8.pdf

i used regular oil, not assembly lube for torquing the head bolts. 10-30 will soak over the threads in this case a little better than nd30.
the bentley makes no mention of oiling the bolts but it should absolutly be done for proper torque readings. the type of lube changes the readings of the wrench so stick with standard oil 10w-30 or similar

and that other video on breakin..... ill let someone else make that one


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I just finished watching everything till the end.
Really nice work man. I really loved to see everything, every little detail!
With this, you would only need to have a laptop with all the movies loaded







heeheh
Congrats one more time man


----------



## cerwin69 (Aug 14, 2001)

Thats was the best DIY vids i've seen on here. Makes me wanna go build a motor even though i'm motor dumb.


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (cerwin69)*

+2 cookies for you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I always wanted to see a good write up like this!
Edit- Pg2 is mine.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Superb write up..
very impressed you did this and took time to video it, edit it well, and post up for others to learn from.
thankyou sir.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (badger5)*

cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

very good how-to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
almost makes me want to do a 2nd built motor


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you use the GB Flex Hone 83mm Silicon Carbide 180 grit tool?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (number1275)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_Did you use the GB Flex Hone 83mm Silicon Carbide 180 grit tool?
Yep, thats what he used.. Impressive vid my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Nice Job. I'm sure this will help alot of folks.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (number1275)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_Did you use the GB Flex Hone 83mm Silicon Carbide 180 grit tool?

any websites that sells them? aka link for one? 
also a link for the thing that cleans the block and head?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

This is where I got my Flex Hone and I found this 3M Not sure the 3M is the correct one...waiting for the OP to chime in




_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 5:42 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Very nice work. One thing though. i wouldn't pound/tap the rod open after the plasti gauge step. you are effectively pounding on the plasti gauge until the dowels let go. This could throw your measurements off a bit. otherwise good job.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_This is where I got my Flex Hone and I found this 3M Not sure the 3M is the correct one...waiting for the OP to chime in


yes and yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it was a 3.25" GB 180 grit silicone carbide...you can find them on ebay pretty cheap
thats a good find on the 3m roloc bristle disc for 8 bucks. they are hard to come by without buying at least 10


_Modified by jazzpur at 6:25 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Very nice work. One thing though. i wouldn't pound/tap the rod open after the plasti gauge step. you are effectively pounding on the plasti gauge until the dowels let go. This could throw your measurements off a bit. otherwise good job. 

i see what you are saying, but we are talking about tightening a 3/8" bolt to 50lbft.....that yields approx 8000 lbs of axial clamp force per bolt ...times two bolts...thats 16,000 pounds of axial clamp force used in flattening that plastigauge...atleast of coarse until clearance is limited to extents
although the shock with the hammer is more of a radial force, i highly doubt that extra 5lb tap with the rubber mallet is effecting the plastigage readings to the point where they are false.
i see what youre saying though, if you guys tap them dont kill it, but trust me....those caps are no fun to take off without a little tap.
again, these are the methods i choose to use...
thanks guys for more props btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jazzpur at 6:48 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
yes and yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it was a 3.25" GB 180 grit silicone carbide...you can find them on ebay pretty cheap
thats a good find on the 3m roloc bristle disc for 8 bucks. they are hard to come by without buying at least 10



so the 3.25" ~83mm is fine with our 81mm bore?

good find on the links http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
so the 3.25" ~83mm is fine with our 81mm bore?

good find on the links http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yes they are meant to be used on smaller bores, hence the "flex"....with the 83...you know that you are contacting the the cyl walls entirely.
keep in mind, if your motor is has uneven or excessive wear in the cyl walls you should skip this step and have a machine shop professionally hone your block


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Thanks to the OP as I will be doing this is a few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its a good confidence builder and shows how easy it really is.
You have my vote on being a FAQ


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
yes and yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it was a 3.25" GB 180 grit silicone carbide...you can find them on ebay pretty cheap
thats a good find on the 3m roloc bristle disc for 8 bucks. they are hard to come by without buying at least 10


That 8 dollars does include 10







I saw other sites that charged 60 bux for a box of ten...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Just watched all of them, great videos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

nice, that **** at the end of video two was hilarious caught me off guard i was like wtf


_Modified by theswoleguy at 6:26 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

nice write up


----------



## Dockmaster (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

you sir, are my hero!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
That 8 dollars does include 10







I saw other sites that charged 60 bux for a box of ten...

i think thats prob a typo on their site, they are def worth more than 76 cents each. but if you get 10 in the mail, send me some!









thanks for more props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
i think thats prob a typo on their site, they are def worth more than 76 cents each. but if you get 10 in the mail, send me some!









thanks for more props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I ordered right after you confirmed they were the correct ones...we will see what happens


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Nice video's and good choice in music. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

boostin20v, FAQ status??


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

Part 3 around 6:30 has some interesting stuff on TV


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Great guide OP. Thanks for making me realize I'd never be able to this on my own.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_Part 3 around 6:30 has some interesting stuff on TV









its howard stern ripping on tyra banks


_Modified by jazzpur at 11:53 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

great vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've put quite a few pistons in things over the years and never once thought to use a drill bit as a fulcrum















When I used to race motocross I kept a large stock of circlips after I almost missed the main at Loretta Lynn's


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_great vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've put quite a few pistons in things over the years and never once thought to use a drill bit as a fulcrum















When I used to race motocross I kept a large stock of circlips after I almost missed the main at Loretta Lynn's









yea after doin a few of them i devised that little trick, def makes things much less frustrating. the hardest thing with these motors is putting the circlips back in. i made it look kinda easy in the vid, but it really hurts your thumbs if you miss...those things are strong, not too flexible. you guys will probably curse a storm on that step, just dont throw the pistons


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
i think thats prob a typo on their site, they are def worth more than 76 cents each. but if you get 10 in the mail, send me some!









thanks for more props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got the 3m disc today from link I posted...it was in fact just one disc


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

You are GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## sudden_970 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (bakana)*

Amazing Work my friend!! This should help people out so much or at least familirize them with the innards of their motor.. a bunch of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fo you


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Got the 3m disc today from link I posted...it was in fact just one disc

o well, still good that you that you found one, they last forever


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

crap...didnt realise there was that much work to do to do this....
the gapping stuff is a total mystery to me.....


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

its actually really easy, just refresh your decimal notation skills so you understand the use of a feeler gauge. all the gauges are labled...i used 0.016" for the top and 0.018" for the bottom.
OEM rings are actually already pre-gapped so some just opt to skip this step and run them right out of the box....but id still use a gauge to feel that they are within spec.
it was my preference to gap these, only because of increased cylinder pressure with a bigger turbo vs a stock motor w/ stock turbo. however, i probably only filed the rings open about 0.002", which is no greater than the thickness of a blonde hair.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

ok that makes me feel better...... 
i have one other question.... can I do this in the car?..... I really dont want to pull the engine out of the car...... can I just pull of the oil pan and do it up on a hoist?
im trying to do a 16V head swap my 2L and I need to swap out the pistons for 9A pistons.....Id like to be able to just take the head off and then pull the pistons out the top then put the new ones in....do i need to do the deglazing?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_ok that makes me feel better...... 
i have one other question.... can I do this in the car?..... I really dont want to pull the engine out of the car...... can I just pull of the oil pan and do it up on a hoist?
im trying to do a 16V head swap my 2L and I need to swap out the pistons for 9A pistons.....Id like to be able to just take the head off and then pull the pistons out the top then put the new ones in....do i need to do the deglazing?


yeah you can do it in the car. personally, i think its much easier with the engine out but when it comes to just rods...im pretty sure most people do this process witout pulling the motor.
if you're replacing rings, i would def deglaze so they seat properly...if youre going this far as to have your motor in pieces... its best to do everything you can and avoid any shortcuts IMO.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
if you're replacing rings, i would def deglaze so they seat properly...if youre going this far as to have your motor in pieces... its best to do everything you can and avoid any shortcuts IMO.

only problem is i dont know where to get one of those deglazer pieces..... or what drill to use


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

ebay search for "3 1/4" 180 grit flexhone"
if you cant find a drill between 600 and 800rpm id stick to a cordless drill on a slow setting which is typically between 400 and 500. atleast they are easy enough to come by. 
and keep in mind....what you are after here is a crosshatch angle (roughly somewhere between 30 and 45deg)
the angle is a factor of both drill rpm and the speed at which youre plunging the tool in and out. since your arms arnt a calibrated machine like an engine hone...its pretty rough science. i cant see that change in rpm making a huge differnece. which is another reason to do slow, fast, and reverse plunging of the tool to better ensure youre covering your bases. 
just dont exceed 1000rpms with those tools.... not only will your hatch be too shallow, but theyre not meant to spin that fast either


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_ebay search for "3 1/4" 180 grit flexhone"

this thread is in the 1.8T forum.... so i just want to be sure.... this one will work in a 2L block right?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I personally use a 600 grit silica carbide hone from brush research and have had no issues on many motors...


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

yeah the 2L's are 83mm right?
3.25" flexhones are for setups between 76 and 83mm


----------



## slow 2.0 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Jasper,
Monster sent me the link for this. Dude...sweet fkn job!! Im watching them now while at work. Not cause I'll ever be attempting this but because its interesting as hell and the quality of your work is amazing! Thx, for the heads up and hope all is well!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Pete


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (slow 2.0)*

thanks pete, good to hear from you. we gotta do nockamixon or devils tea table soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Glad to see another satisfied customer! Glad everything worked out for you Nick! Great job on the videos!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*

awesome, thanks again for the great deal Shelby.... definitely satisfied








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow 2.0 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Did DTT bout 3 times this year, already








Def down for Nox, though...or ringing rocks. Lemme know!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (slow 2.0)*

added a sidenote to video 1 in regards to bore finish...while im introducing the flexhone


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Why isn't this in the FAQ? I'm helping my brother restore a '64 Mercury Comet and wanted to show him this for a really professional example of what he's getting himself into. Noticed it isn't in the FAQ yet. I'm sure many will benefit from watching this.
This needs to go next to Adam's "How To - Installing OEM rings and new rods" thread in the FAQ.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_Why isn't this in the FAQ? 








beats me too


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

this should be the in facts for the MKIV forum period


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1. i think the reason being is because this DIY is more then what the vortex wants its users doing or in its faq. Even with the disclaimers, they just dont want the average user, non mechanically inclined to try this. Its fine if he pulls it off You Tube, but they dont want to hear it if it comes from the FAQ. Kind of the same reason they wouldnt put my E85 write up in the faq.
2. WHo is the 1.8 mod now, now that boostin20v isnt anymore?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
2. WHo is the 1.8 mod now, now that boostin20v isnt anymore?

x2
I know this is a lot and probably more than the average Joe should attempt (the exact reason I wanted to show my brother) but then why would Adam's rod install guide be in the FAQ yet this isn't? I've reported my post like three times but nothing has happened...
Lot of good info here. We can all thank jazzpur for that. Let's not let it go to waste!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
x2
I know this is a lot and probably more than the average Joe should attempt (the exact reason I wanted to show my brother) but then why would Adam's rod install guide be in the FAQ yet this isn't? I've reported my post like three times but nothing has happened...
Lot of good info here. We can all thank jazzpur for that. Let's not let it go to waste!


got me man got me


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Awesome DIY... Make me wanna get some rods.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

go for it, looks like you got enough vehicles to hold you over


----------



## Catatung (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow this is amazing, mad props to you. Any chance I can get these videos from you (through AIM or FTP or something, so I can keep them on a CD for future reference?)


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Catatung)*

edited


_Modified by duke_seb at 1:55 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

catatung you have a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_i busted my a$s finishing this in a timely manner so please save any criticism, but comments are always welcome.










Nicholas,
I was just referred to your videos and I must say excellent job with the documentary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that I will be sure to reference it in my build thread when I continue with it later on this month.
Only critic/comment is I would not have honed the block with the crankshaft and oil squirters still in there but I guess you did that so as not to remove the crank bolt.
Whatever the case thank you so much for taking the time to do this.
Again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (Issam Abed)*

thanks Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Only critic/comment is I would not have honed the block with the crankshaft and oil squirters still in there but I guess you did that so as not to remove the crank bolt.


exactly, i wanted to make the install as straight forward as possible...
like i said in the video, i put a soapy wet towel to cover the crank and put a vacuum nipple over the squirter to protect it.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

ok its been a month...anybody use this yet?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

soon my friend.... soooooon...lol


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (duke_seb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

i would love to have a dvd ill pm you to night when i get out of class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (cerwin69)*

Wow, awesome Job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (XClayX)*

Very nice and informative videos. I got alittle distracted on vid 3 from the porn in the background but its all good.







It sucks being a broke mechanic with mouths to feed. Cant wait to put rods in this pig and finally feel safe to play with the setup. 
Oh **** HAHA it was just Howard Stern LOL


_Modified by bakana at 2:33 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## MO.SLIM (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*

you, my friend, are a great human being


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (MO.SLIM)*

haha thanks


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

jazzpur Sorry to jack your thread but you probably know this
I have 1.8T Rods that im planning on using for my 16V head swap and I went to put them together with the 16V pistons this afternoon and found they didnt fit.... after more research i found out that the rod bushings on the 1.8T are 19mm and the ones on the 16V are 20mm
so i ordered a set of replacement rod bushings for a 16v and im going to put those into the 1.8T rods
before i do this htough have oyu ever taken these out?...... can you tell me if I have to do anything to them prior to putting them in the car?... do they have to be machined for the wrist pins or anything? or once there in i should be good to go?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_jazzpur Sorry to jack your thread but you probably know this
I have 1.8T Rods that im planning on using for my 16V head swap and I went to put them together with the 16V pistons this afternoon and found they didnt fit.... after more research i found out that the rod bushings on the 1.8T are 19mm and the ones on the 16V are 20mm
so i ordered a set of replacement rod bushings for a 16v and im going to put those into the 1.8T rods
before i do this htough have oyu ever taken these out?...... can you tell me if I have to do anything to them prior to putting them in the car?... do they have to be machined for the wrist pins or anything? or once there in i should be good to go?


hold on, this sounds like youre getting yourself in a big mess here.... earlier 20v connecting rods came with 20mm wrist pins....just get the correct conneting rods...ditch the 19mm rods
20mm bushings arnt going to fit in a hole machined for the 19mm bushings... and i def wouldnt go through all the extra trouble of having them machined to fit
hope that helps if im reading this correctly, perhaps someone else could chime in


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

guys, ive made a bunch more hard copies on DVD... good reference tool to own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PM me if youre interested


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

and two months later... no FAQ status








o well, bumping for those who havnt seen it


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

hey man really nice job this is exactly what ive been lookin for does this transfer exaclty for the 2.0t fsi ? u should do one for it if u had the chance , either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_hey man really nice job this is exactly what ive been lookin for does this transfer exaclty for the 2.0t fsi ? u should do one for it if u had the chance , either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


the bottom ends are quite similar...atleast to my knowledge.
either way, all of the techniques ive displayed are very universal. the only thing that may vary are the specifications (for clearances, gapping, etc)
id refer to a bentley to get all of those numbers for the 2.0t, but other than that, this should walk you through


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

bump for anyone who may need this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

and again homies


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Can the mods make this an FAQ or comment why it should'nt
great info for many folks in this thread


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

This shoul def. be in te FAQ


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

do we have mods yet?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

A couple of them popped in about three weeks ago and locked some things. That's all we've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for posting up these videos. I am about to fit 19mm IE rods into my motor and have watched your vids as a reference guide for doing the work.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (RobSonic)*

HOW THE **** IS THIS NOT IN THE FAQ!!!!!
I've been looking for a thread like this FOREVER. THANK YOU for these videos man, I'm watching them right now. IM a mod and have this taken care of, ridiculous it's not in their already


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (J-tec)*

bump for good measure!!
hope everyone has a good year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

c'mon MODs, make this an FAQ or explain a reason why no
thx


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

I'm in the middle of doing the same exact build-haven't watchd yet but I will. the machine shop I took my head to to get some work done mentioned to me that sometimes connecting rods have a front and back and its actually possible to put a connecting rod on backwards, but I haven't heard anything front or back wise concerning these IE rods have you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*

We typically recommend putting the tanged side of the rod towards the exhaust side of the block. By doing this the highest loading is on the smooth side. 
Dave


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

jus wanna watch this one so i dont loose it. grreat right up!! jus saved me about $300 for machine shop assembly. done tons of dirtbike engine rebuilds and now have the confidence to do my 1.8t engine
thanks!!!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (derekb727)*

Bump so i can find this later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

_"We typically recommend putting the tanged side of the rod towards the exhaust side of the block. By doing this the highest loading is on the smooth side." _
So you're saying the opposite to what this video shows and says, he said to put the tanged side to the intake side?


_Modified by RobSonic at 10:07 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (RobSonic)*

awesome DIY man hopefully ill get the guts to do this!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

Just wanted to pop in and thank you for making these videos! They have given me the courage to go through with my motor build!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

i kind of just moved to the hamilton area help me do my install


----------



## neilbmx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We typically recommend putting the tanged side of the rod towards the exhaust side of the block. By doing this the highest loading is on the smooth side. 
Dave

how can you say we when a [email protected] says intake in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4288998
just wondering


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (neilbmx)*

glad you found this...
as i theorized

_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
im going to wager to guess that,
since our motors rotate clockwise.....upon the combustion stroke, the rods push with a vector component from left to right towards the intake side as the crank rotates. 
the contact surface (left side of journal, exhaust side) where the energy is being transfered to the crank should have more surface area thus it is tangless


both pete and bobqzzi had also confirmed it was intake side


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

That's good, because when I rebuilt my motor and watched your vids, I put the tangs to the intake side - thank God!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: the complete HOW TO connecting rod install... (jazzpur)*















































Excellent videos, thanks. They will be very useful


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We typically recommend putting the tanged side of the rod towards the exhaust side of the block. By doing this the _*highest loading is on the smooth side*_. 
Dave

Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

It's in the FAQ


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

FTMFW said:


> It's in the FAQ


quote it please cause i cant find it


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Very awesome. Thank you! :beer:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Great help:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We typically recommend putting the tanged side of the rod towards the exhaust side of the block. By doing this the highest loading is on the smooth side.
> Dave





Issam Abed said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


 x2


----------



## cloors (Sep 27, 2007)

I just wanted to bump this thread for no other reason than it's just absolutely awesome. Great job on those videos!!


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

such good videos i have already watched them a while ago and wanted to watch them again just kuz there that good.. 

il be real ready once installing rods in my 20v comes :beer:


----------



## jdub2229 (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't find part 3 on YouTube anywhere! 
I need that part the most.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

jdub2229 said:


> I can't find part 3 on YouTube anywhere!
> I need that part the most.


Its on the first post :facepalm:


----------



## jdub2229 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok well it would just say it couldn't load the video. I'm on my iPhone. And now I found out on YouTube it says the user blocked it on mobile devices. So yea its there I just can't watch part 3 cause it isn't for mobile users I guess. And no internet in my house yet cause we just moved here.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

bumpski for a great post


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Followed these videos when doing my rod install last week. Everything came out great.:thumbup:


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

jdub2229 said:


> Ok well it would just say it couldn't load the video. I'm on my iPhone. And now I found out on YouTube it says the user blocked it on mobile devices. So yea its there I just can't watch part 3 cause it isn't for mobile users I guess. And no internet in my house yet cause we just moved here.


Ditch the iPhone, get an Android phone.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

this should be a sticky or put in the faq


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Why the hell is this not in the FAQ section? This is the best how to I have seen and should be watched even if not planning on assembling a motor for educational purposes. The mods on here are completely non-existent anymore.

With all that aside... very good job. :beer::thumbup:eace:


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rac_337 said:


> this should be a sticky or put in the faq


It is in the FAQ DIY Rod Install Also there is one here How To - Installing OEM rings and new rods


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

EURidahO said:


> It is in the FAQ DIY Rod Install Also there is one here How To - Installing OEM rings and new rods


Wow... it's all the way at the bottom instead of in it's category. Reallllll organized.


----------



## elrich_d (Aug 6, 2008)

possible stupid question about the rod tangs. I get the rod tang should face the intake side of the engine. Does the tang on the cap (part that goes on other side of crank) have to face the intake side? I just received my rods from ie and noticed in the bos the tang on the rod and cap are on opposite sides, is this how they should be installed?


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Wow. Amazing DIY videos!

Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump this cuz I'll be using it tomorrow


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

this should be in the faq :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Rac_337 said:


> this should be in the faq :thumbup:


 It already is. Unfortunately the original FAQ is a clusterfuq:thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup:opcorn::wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks OP, I used your video series to do this work. Everything turned out perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm doing my rods right now and these videos have been a fantastic help, although those circlips are a bitch!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

c0r3y.af said:


> I'm doing my rods right now and these videos have been a fantastic help, although those circlips are a bitch!


lol, they were a bitch for me too until i got the right size drill bit and a screwdriver with long handle but small flat head. the drill bit cannot be too big or else it's hard to get the right leverage. i forget what size i used, but it was a thinner one


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> lol, they were a bitch for me too until i got the right size drill bit and a screwdriver with long handle but small flat head. the drill bit cannot be too big or else it's hard to get the right leverage. i forget what size i used, but it was a thinner one


I think I'm getting the hang of getting them out. It's putting them back in that is driving me insane haha. Only two rods left to do...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

c0r3y.af said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of getting them out. It's putting them back in that is driving me insane haha. Only two rods left to do...


:beer: you get that think done bro?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: you get that think done bro?


Finally got them done last night. **** those circlips! Now for piston rings and reassembly!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

c0r3y.af said:


> Finally got them done last night. **** those circlips! Now for piston rings and reassembly!


:laugh::beer: just take ur time and everything will fall in place


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::beer: just take ur time and everything will fall in place


This..

And be sure to lube and take your time with the rings. 120° spacing between ring gaps, and take your time filing them:beer:


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

I am at my third complete viewing of the serie.
Getting things to sit in my brain before i put my hands in this thing.

I have two simple questions here.
1-When the block is tilted sideways in the part where the block mating surface with the head is cleaned, do the little brushes can be used to clean the prestone/oil passages on the sides of the chamber?

2-What can be done in the event of the crank to rod bearings plastiguage does not indicate a proper clearance too much or too little for example.

Thanks


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

greetings everyone, just checking in.... its been quite a while 

its so great to read all of this praise from so many of you  
im really glad this helped you guys out :thumbup::thumbup: 

im sure theres a whole new set of heads in this 1.8t forum but for those that do remember me, im still alive haha. i bought my first home a couple years ago which has been eatting up 200% of all of my free time, so unfortunately i had to fall back on the car game. ill be back someday haha. 

recently, i sorted all the videos onto one playlist on my youtube page which can be found here : 
http://www.youtube.com/jazzpur 
and i added a BEER ME link there for anyone who felt these were worth it. :beer::beer::beer: 

im gonna make sure to edit the original post so that everyone can find the playlist, and to those of you in foreign countries who have trouble seeing them all due to copyright restrictions on the music...i may be making a bunch on dvd again. 

happy tuning!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

jazzpur said:


> greetings everyone, just checking in.... its been quite a while
> 
> its so great to read all of this praise from so many of you
> im really glad this helped you guys out :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


 Good to see you're still around. :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

jazzpur said:


> greetings everyone, just checking in.... its been quite a while
> 
> its so great to read all of this praise from so many of you
> im really glad this helped you guys out :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


 You were a huge help. Glad to see you're still around! Thank you sir :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ezekiel8710 (Oct 10, 2009)

jazzpur said:


> greetings everyone, just checking in.... its been quite a while
> 
> its so great to read all of this praise from so many of you
> im really glad this helped you guys out :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


I can't thank you enough for this HOW TO! Hopefully you get back in the car game! :beer:


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

thanks chris glad to see you at show and go :thumbup:


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## bgolden8 (Apr 14, 2014)

bump great info!!! thanks man!


----------

